# i use running reins, what are your opinions on them?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I use running reins when I lunge (like attached to a roller) to get a horse used to a contact, get used to a lower head frame and start to build a different sort of muscle. I wouldn't really use them when riding though but I can understand why some one would need to. I wouldn't view them as a solution, just a training aid. So I wouldn't be doing competitions or anything with them on, but use them as a step to teaching the horse to accept the bit naturally.

The thing is, if you don't teach a horse to accept a contact, then even when you have these aids he's going to be fighting you. He'll be stiff, perhaps build unwanted muscles and you're not going to get such a fluid ride. And if he is dangerous without the reins, then eventually he is likely to put an unsuspecting rider in danger.

So now he is going good I'd probably look at taking off the reins and see what he's learned.

I don't know, just my opinion. I'm glad he's going well for you though.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm with Saskia on the use of them, i use them for lunging as that's what they are designed for. you sound like you're using what are calling in australia "draw reins" they attach to the girth then go through the bit to your hands??
something else you could consider for building the right muscles as draw reins tend to teach a horse to over bend or suck back, is german martingale.
why does your horse do this?? that might need to be investigated further in order to find the right training solution. what about running rings other known as running martingale? horse could be bridle lame?? doesn't like the bit??
good luck! but do try without and ee if anything has changed.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just poking my nose in here for a moment....

Please, PLEASE don't use draw/running reins on their own, as the sole reins. Never, never, never NEVER!!! - Have I stressed my point enough yet???
They are designed to be used in conjunction with snaffle reins. Contact should only ever be taken up on the draw reins when the horse throws its head and braces solidly in the neck. The draw reins create increased leverage and encourage the horse to back off the pressure. As soon as you get a response from the use of the draw reins, immediately go back to riding off the snaffle rein. Constant use of draw reins will merely teach a horse to break at the 3rd vertebrae and come behind the contact. 
To undo this habit is absolute hell. I would much rather a horse that is too solid in the contact then too light. If you work solely off draw reins, there is no release from the leverage that they create, unless you entirely drop your contact - but what does that teach the horse? There is no opportunity for the horse to be ridden into the bridle... and as soon as you put it back into snaffle reins, it hits a solid contact and you're back to square one. 

If I feel the need to employ the use of draw reins - and only on a horse that severely braces the neck - ottb's are one example, many don't understand that it is possible to give the neck, and it is a fear thing for them as they have been taught to balance through their neck. A couple of rides in draw reins to give them the idea, and then they're straight back into plain old snaffle reins.


----------



## axelbud2horses (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks guys, for the advice and @corporate pride, you've got it, thats what are being used. ive always called them running reins though  He is normally always relaxed with this system on and never fights it, the idea is that it goes slack when he is not fighting the bit, so it is still a joyful ride, it encourages relaxation for him. i definately dont use them every single ride, after he gets the idea, i take them off and ride him as normal, but he takes advantage of it after a couple of rides unfortunately. :L this setup definately doesnt interfere with with the horses natural neck motion when gaiting or if he stumbles and throws his head to regain balance. it is perfectly safe, i never, never have it so tight that it's always on his mouth, i have it so he can throw his head up a little, but not too far as though he can almost break my nose. this setup really seems to work for him because he has finally began to give in to the bit and understand what i want of him. he has always fought the bit and been extremely difficult to stop, even at full gallop or when he's bolting and i try to slow him or stop him, he will throw his head to the point of no control and continue at the same speed, it has become quite dangerous, so this is kind of my last hope. this setup of draw reins never hurts him, i dont believe in hurting a horse to get them to do what you want, if it did hurt him, i would have never used it and would rather have no control until a better alternative was found. but alot of the people i talk to guarantee it is safe, but some people dont understand as they havent dealt with a horse of this much difficulty to handle. thank you for being understanding and not criticising on this, i will have to post a picture to show what i'm talking about just incase you are confused, thanks for the input nevertheless. it is much appreciated


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Running rein use isn't a matter of hurting the horse. The issue that people have with them is what I described above. They teach a horse, with repeated use, that it is ok to back right off the contact. And working soley off running reins enhances this effect because there is no contact other than the downward leverage when the rider takes the reins. They do not teach a horse to accept contact unless ridden with snaffle reins also, but required an extremely well timed and balanced rider to get this positive response. 
The other issue, is that they are a rider control device, not horse controlled. Other 'gadgets' at least are controlled by the horses actions, some types for martingales for example, will only come into effect when the horse throws its head beyond a certain height. Running reins cannot have any effect unless the rider pulls on them, so if the rider does not have impeccable timing with the application and release of the device, the horse learns nothing and you are simply pulling it's head down.

Sorry to be a running rein nazi, I DO use them, very very infrequently on very particular horses, and only for one or two rides and with another set of reins, simply to give the horse the idea of giving and understanding that the head and neck CAN be carried lower and not used to balance on. The only time I will activate the reins, is when the head flicks up and the neck braces. The second I feel even a hint of give, the running reins are released and contact resumed on the snaffle rein. 
They are a VERY finicky gadget and this is why I have ranted over it.


----------

